# MICHIGAN Grand Rapids Region



## collegeplow (Nov 18, 2003)

:waving: 

Who's out there on Plowsite from West Michigan?

Also, I am interested in picking up sub work and possibly setting up a mutual backup relationship with someone.


----------



## dusponsor (Dec 28, 2001)

I'm in the G.R. area, shoot me your e-mail address, and maybe we can help each other out.


----------



## collegeplow (Nov 18, 2003)

Glad to hear someone out there is nearby!

Here's my email:

[email protected]


----------



## Little Jay (Dec 12, 2001)

I sent you an e-mail also


----------



## Little Jay (Dec 12, 2001)

I have some sub work available if youll respond. I sent you an e-mail.


----------



## collegeplow (Nov 18, 2003)

Jay,

I don't see your email. It could have got thrown out with the SPAM. Please send again and I will watch for it.

[email protected]

David


----------



## dusponsor (Dec 28, 2001)

Little Jay, If you have a need for a sub, shoot me a e-mail. I am fully insured and can offer several trucks, payloader and a salt spreader if needed. Anywhere from Kalamazoo to Grand Rapids.

[email protected]

Larry


----------



## Little Jay (Dec 12, 2001)

I fired one off to both of you. wednesday morning around 0900am


----------



## collegeplow (Nov 18, 2003)

Jay,

What is your email addy ?

For reasons I don't understand, I dont' get your emails. My email is thru GVSU and I don't know what gets filtered. I've never had a problem before. They are pretty agressive with virus protection, you might consider checking your system. If your email had a virus, I think it would get tossed out.

Anyway, I set up a yahoo email. Try sending to this one:

[email protected]

If that doesn't work, maybe we have a case of devine intervention and we're not meant to talk? LOL

david


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

Little jay, Email me @ [email protected]


----------

